# dodge



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

So I jumped over to the darkside & got rid of my dakota for a ranger. Kinda bad when you wonder when something else is gonna go on it. Was my first, & last dodge


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Ranger*

Ranger ... if it fits your style you'll love it ... I've had 4 in a row so far ... 3rd one I sold at 225,000 miles and just started to use a little oil between oil changes ... Guy I sold it to still drives it everyday ....


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

real men drive chevy brent...
dont worry, if ya get stuck me n jesse will pull ya out

what happened with the dakota?...seemed like it ran fine whenever we saw it, even tho it was a dodge


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Correction*

Real men Drive Dodge!!!!

Men with Hug Brass Ballz drive dodge's with Hemi's!!!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Only men not confident in their man hood drive fullsize Fords, Chevys, or Dodges...stupid ones drive small or midsize in the same makes....smart men drive Toyotas, and its just as American made as the "american" companies. I'll be drivin my tacoma loooooooooooooooong after the 'american made' models give out. Thats for sure. This is coming from a guy that used to be die hard ford fool. Our family used to have nothing but fords, but it cost the h3ll out of us in repairs. Switched to Toyotas 5 or 6 years ago and dad had to have an O2 sensor (which toyota paid for and it wasnt even broke) replaced bc of a recall, and I had to have a new starter after I jumped my tacoma off right after i got it. It's all an ego thing. If you pull a big trailer, fine....but nothing cracks me up more than a guy driving a big F-250/350 Power Stroke or 2500-3500 Duramax or Cummins (although I love the bumper stickers that say "I'd rather be Cummin than Strokin" that never pulls a big trailer. Makes me think that at one point in their life, a girl laughed at em when they dropped their drawers  ......i know i know...it's all about choice....but it dont mean u made the right one


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

That's a very common view point. Alot of people feel as if the Toyota, etc are better made. Maybe they are, but it doesn't always seem to be true. I like the new Tundra, and the Tacoma a lot. They are cool if that's what you want. You guys talk about how guys like us have some issues with our manhood bc we drive big V8's which is total BS. The asian auto makers are making their truck as big and beefier than there american counterparts. So maybe it's not just the BIG Three.... More than anything it's an American thing... The bigger the better.. Which is also not totally true.. I personally like the larger engines, and when i need to pass a 18 wheeler I don't want to wait for my inline 6 to muster up enough speed to do it. Also if you look at TRUE MPG's you will see there is not much difference between the mid sized trucks and the full sized..


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

lol...hook line and sinker .....the last part is oh so true. The big difference is 4wd vs 2wd. Not V8 vs V6. Dads V8 2wd gets better mileage than my V6 4wd. As far as power in a V8....your right. The asains are trying. The tundra's will flat out smoke anything in their class. If you need a larger truck than a 150/1500/tundra...Ford has the Power Strokes dialed in although I like the looks of the Dura Max's better


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

The tundra's are AWESOME!!! Let's see how the BIG three answer back..


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I dont care for the new looks of them though. I loved the 06....07 and 08s nah.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Dodge: What you do when someone tries to sell you one. 

I knew someone who had one. Went through three cats and mufflers, had the death wobble, sipped oil like it was champagne on New Year's Eve, door was literally falling at it's hinges and the plastic interior came flying at you. Of course this was the day after the warranty expired. 

BTW, isn't the Duramax an Isuzu design?


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I am a proud Dodge owner (1500 quad cab 4x4 with the Hemi motor of course). Was the first truck I've ever owned and at this point, will likely buy another.

So far, I have 84K miles on her and the ONLY problem has been replacing an EGR valve solenoid (~ $80 parts/labor).

The newer models (04 and newer) have had very few problems. I believe when compared to the other 2 big names (Chevy/Ford), they actually have less problems. In my own personal test (I work in the construction industry) - the new F-150's have seen alot problems (window motors mostly).

For not being a "heavy" version, she can still haul a bunch, does GREAT in the snow and on the beach and can outrun every other similarly equipped truck in its class (based again, on my own personal test 15.4 sec at 88 mph in full "work mode").

And no - I don't own any "truck nuts".


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I will laugh in my review window when my Titan passes ya when yer stuck...J/K.....


Do miss driving dem Fords....but Nissan ain't done me wrong yet...BTW....with the gas prices...we full size truck owners get a nice kickin the nutz when we get to fuel up.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> with the gas prices...we full size truck owners get a nice kickin the nutz when we get to fuel up.


as YOU should


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> I will laugh in my review window when my Titan passes ya when yer stuck...J/K.....
> 
> 
> Do miss driving dem Fords....but Nissan ain't done me wrong yet...BTW....with the gas prices...*we full size truck owners get a nice kickin the nutz when we get to fuel up.*




Just seems that way cause of the larger gas tank.

I was tired of the "mid-sized" ride and went with the full size Dodge quad cab- yeah with hemi.

I save money by commuting to work in a smaller car, save my truck miles for the beach, and weekend riding. 

Doubtful that i would go back to a smaller truck in the future- tho I don't need gas prices going up anymore than the next fella.

Considering the amount of time we run around with half the air out of our tires, gas mileage isn't my biggest concern. Meaning not too many beach vehicles can claim great mileage riding on low tire pressure in soft sand/ while in 4wd.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

dang look what i started...i dont even drive a real chevy...was just joking around...but if i could have anything itd still be a jeep with chevy internals, just built up a whole lot more

and duramax is an isuzu or some other funny name design, not a gm engine


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> Real men Drive Dodge!!!!
> 
> Men with Hug Brass Ballz drive dodge's with Hemi's!!!!


a wise golfer once said...ehem...


"The Balls dont go in the hole son"


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

that's cute..



Jesse Lockowitz said:


> a wise golfer once said...ehem...
> 
> 
> "The Balls dont go in the hole son"


----------

